# Washing suit?



## macca1980 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok..in between all the fancy moves and flying kicks I know you all have to keep your suit clean! It is now that time for me but i dont want to end up with a minature shrunk and dyed version of my suit!

What temp do you wash yours at?
Also.. drip dry, dry on radiator, dry on a line?

These are all questions that should be answered on the road to black belt.

Seriously though...whats the ideal way?

Cheers!!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 29, 2009)

I get my hakama dry cleaned. They do a great job, pressing the pleats and everything. My gi just gets thrown in with the everyday stuff, never been an issue.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 29, 2009)

Read the care label on the item.  Some fancy uniforms may need to be dry cleaned.  Otherwise, if you don't have a better clue, I'd suggest cold water, and either line dry, or the coolest setting on the dryier.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 29, 2009)

For most Karate gi, I recommend the following procedure:

Wash on gentle cycle, using warm water.  Add in a quarter of a scoop of sodium carbonate-based whitener (Oxi Clean, Sun Oxygen, etc).  

Tumble dry on low heat.  

I use this method for all of my gi's (two Tokon Sovereign uniforms, one Tokon Europa uniform), and they've stayed relatively stable in terms of overall size throughout the years.  That, plus the sodium carbonate helps keep them white.  


If you have a gi that you're worried about shrinking too much, just wash it in cold water, and let it hang dry.  The gi will be rather stiff, though.


----------



## Arnold Lee (Jun 29, 2009)

Hamid at Kuroobiya where I bought my Tokyodo has this advice:

http://kuroobiya.com/shop/index.php?main_page=page&id=3&chapter=0

*How to take care of your dogi*


If you purchase one of these high quality dogi then you can expect quality and durability. However, with proper care you can get many many years of service out of them.

Here are a few simple rules to follow in order to get maximum satisfaction from your dogi.
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]1. Wash your dogi regularly.[/FONT]*
Regularly means ideally after every session or realistically after every two or three sessions max.

This is not just for personal hygiene reasons or for the benefit of your co-trainers. Buy not allowing your dogi to become over-soiled, dirty or yellowed with dried in sweat,   you will also be able to follow rules number 2, 3 and 4. 

*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2. *Do not hot wash your dogi[/FONT]*

On the label it says to "COLD WASH ONLY" the dogi. This may not be possible in western machines but use the lowest temperature setting. Not only does this minimize shrinkage but it also minimizes damage to the material. Go easy on the spin cycle. A slower spin is less likely to damage your dogi. If you follow rule number 1 and 4, then hot washing is not necessary.
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]3. Do not use Bleach[/FONT]*

If you follow rule number 1, this should never be necessary. Even blood / soil and other stains can be removed without bleach if it is done right away, rather than allowing it to dry for a long period.

*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]4. Use milder detergents without bleach[/FONT]*

If you follow rule number 1 this is very feasible. For stained dogi (eg. blood), I recommend spot removing by hand with a small bit of detergent or for heavy soiling, soaking a few hours in a lukewarm detergent solution, then washing as usual.
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*5. **Do not use fabric conditioner*[/FONT]

Fabric conditioner not only blocks the pores in the cotton material thereby locking in dirt and sweat, it also contributes to damaging the fibers of the material. Avoid using it.

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*6. ***Do not tumble dry*[/FONT]

It clearly says on the label of every dogi "DO NOT USE COMMERCIAL DRYERS" yet people insist on using them. Not only does this shrink the dogi (reducing usable lifespan), but it also damages it such that it gradually becomes stiffer and more likely to rip. Hang dry your dogi (but not in direct sunlight)! 

If you really really must use a dryer, then use a big commercial dryer (not home washer /dryers combos) and set it to the delicate setting and dry the dogi alone. Its much better to dry slowly at low temperatures that quickly at scorching temperatures. 

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*7. **Wash your dogi separately*[/FONT]

If this is possible then I highly recommend it. The more room in your machine, the cleaner it is likely to be. Also there is no chance of colour-run accidents or graying. This may be obvious to most, but never wash your dogi with your belt!

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*8. **If you Iron, do so carefully*[/FONT]

There are people who follow the "body iron" rule that during the warm up of a session, their body heat and sweat will self iron the dogi. However, most people prefer to iron. Unfortunately because of the material of many dogi, high temperatures are needed. If possible minimize the temperature you need to use by stretching and flattening the material while it is wet, when you hang it. Hot ironing a damp dogi will make it go yellow.

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*9. **Love your dogi*[/FONT]

Independent studies (by a guy named Bob) have shown that the more you love your dogi, the more you are likely to take care of it and the longer it is likely to last.



_* The only time I would suggest hot washing and tumble drying is if the newly purchased dogi is too large. In this case a few cycles will help the dogi to fit with minumal damage compared to frequent hot wash/tumble drying._


_For people who wish to disregard the above advice, then I highly recommend soaking your dogi in acid for a week to speed up the process and them purchasing new ones from me on a regular basis!_


----------



## macca1980 (Jun 29, 2009)

I took a chance... it is now in the hands of the (washing machine) gods.


----------



## hkfuie (Jun 29, 2009)

macca1980 said:


> I took a chance... it is now in the hands of the (washing machine) gods.



Be sure to post an upate.  I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 29, 2009)

hkfuie said:


> Be sure to post an upate. I'm on pins and needles!


 
You too?? I haven't slept yet!!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Any word? How did it go?


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 30, 2009)

Honesty, so much of this depends on what your "suit" is.

With my kung fu uniform (black, cotton), I washed cold with like colors and line dried.

With my Aikido gi, I wash cold with whites/lights on the gentle cycle, then dry it on low (as my sensei instructed me to, even though the care instructions say line dry). It's thick, so line drying would take quite a while, as well.

One thing, though, NEVER wash you belt!


----------



## Steve (Jun 30, 2009)

7starmarc said:


> Honesty, so much of this depends on what your "suit" is.


Agreed! It's also going to depend upon where you live. In Brazil, for BJJ, the common method of cleaning is to wash the gi in cold and line dry. Of course, it's hot in Brazil and the IR heat from the sun naturally kills any microorganisms. In Seattle, where I live, that doesn't happen, so were I to try and dry my gi, it would eventually begin to foster the growth of funk.

I never bleach my gis, because that weakens the fabric. I do, however, wash them hot and machine dry them. I buy them to shrink, and usually don't have a problem with them getting too small.  They don't last as long as if you line dry them, but I don't mind.  It's worth it to me.





> One thing, though, NEVER wash you belt!


Please wash your belt, particularly if you are grappling. The belt will get funky and harbor bacteria. I have seen people get ringworm from that crap and I definitely don't want staph because someone was superstitious. If you must, buy two belts: one to wear to train and one for formal occasions. But please, wash the training belt regularly to keep it clean.

Hygiene is paramount!


----------



## macca1980 (Jun 30, 2009)

It has been done...


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 30, 2009)

7starmarc said:


> One thing, though, NEVER wash you belt!



Follow your school's tradition on this...  I'm not rehashing several other threads (you can find them easily enough with the search function)... but if your belt is filthy -- wash the dang thing.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll jump on the "wash your belt" bandwagon if you're grappling at all with it on. 

At some point, that thing will be in my face and I don't really want the accumulated gunk of hundreds of hours being drug across a sweaty mat getting mashed into my skin.

If it's getting dirty, wash the dang thing...

Oh, for the washing.  It really depends.  Many manufactures put instructions on line.  If not, you usually can't go wrong with cold wash and line dry.


----------



## macca1980 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok folks... it appears to be fine...it is SUPER crumpled and may have to use an industrial iron next time or something.. but appears to be ok..

I can now see why martial arts takes a lot of commitment.. to get  a guy near the washing machine on a regular basis takes some doing.


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2009)

As an FYI, you inspired me to write up an article on care for a gi.  As I train specifically in BJJ, I approached it from a BJJ centric angle.  But many of the points apply to laundry in general.

Check it out, if you'd like.  http://www.stevebjj.com/2009/07/washing-bjj-gi.html  or you can simply click on the link in my signature.


----------



## rosworms (Jul 1, 2009)

What about hand washing? 
I just have a simple white dobok, but I find hand washing (in general) to be really calming sometimes. *shrug*


----------



## Steve (Jul 2, 2009)

rosworms said:


> What about hand washing?
> I just have a simple white dobok, but I find hand washing (in general) to be really calming sometimes. *shrug*


To each his own.  My personal opinion is that you do what you need to do for meditation/relaxation.  But hand washing your gi and expecting it to be clean is like taking Tai Chi at the Senior Center and expecting to be able to defend yourself.

In general, hand washing is not going to get the clothes as clean as machine washing.  Water temperature, soap/cleaning agents and agitation are what clean clothes.  Typically, people don't hand wash in hot water and don't agitate the clothes for nearly long enough to get them really clean.  Cleaning in cold water works to a point, but by doing so, the agitation becomes critical.  Hand washing a lightly soiled dress shirt is one thing.  A heavily soiled (ie sweaty) gi made of a thick, cotton weave is another completely.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 10, 2009)

wash in cold water

stick in the dryer on low heat for a very few minutes, long enough to work some wrinkles out

then hang it to dry rest of way

when completly dry you can throw back in the dryer with a wet towel to get the biggest part of the wrinkles out...it also makes ironing easier


----------

